# Hi I'm a new TT owner!



## tagelec (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi there,
What a great resource of information and help on here, I just purchased my first TT ( a 53 roadster 225 quattro in Moro blue, silver leather interior, RS4's, Bose, Xenons, blue roof etc.) only had it a few days, just getting used to how solid it feels compared to my last car a Golf.

I just wondered if anyone has an answer, my car when engine switched off and I park it up I still hear a small electrical motor or pump noise running under the bonnet for a few minutes afterwards, is this normal?

Can't wait for the summer,

Cheers to all,

Ed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the pump is an after run pump to cool the turbo nothing to worry about 
Dont forget to join he TTOC www.toc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum sounds like you TT is working just fine. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Ed,

We're having a Thames Valley meet in Marlow on the 6th Jan. It would be great to meet you if you can come along, 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=159188

Penny.


----------



## hackers_88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thought i would jump in this post guys.

Joined the forum last week for help finding my car.

Found my car elsewhere but picked it up yesterday and i love it. Im from harrogate north yorkshire will look forward to the next meet :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tagelec said:


> I just purchased my first TT ( a 53 roadster 225 quattro in Moro blue, silver leather interior, RS4's, Bose, Xenons, blue roof etc.) only had it a few days, just getting used to how solid it feels compared to my last car a Golf.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone has an answer, my car when engine switched off and I park it up I still hear a small electrical motor or pump noise running under the bonnet for a few minutes afterwards, is this normal?


Nice colour combo and it's a roadster... 8)

The noise is normal. It's just saying 'Hello Dad, take me out, warm me up and give me a good thrashing, I love it'... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Congratulations, ownership just keeps getting better.  
Don't forget the sun block. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welome TT owner!!! Enjoy and not something to worry about...from the sound of the whirr lol...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

